# When did Trek change their headtube badge?



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

My 2001 Trek 5200 has a plain "T" on the headtube. In the bike store today, looking at the 2004s, there is a more elaborate Trek headtube badge with the terms, "Waterloo," and "1976." I think the new headtube badge looks beautiful. When did it change? What do you think of it?


----------



## Mule (Dec 14, 2004)

*Mystical icons*

Many company's icons evolve over time, look at a 1930's Caterpillar then look at a modern model. Trek has changed their logo several times. I've personally seen three different logos: the original (spotted at a race), the two-tone T (I once had one), and the modern badge (I currently have two). For more information visit http://www.vintage-trek.com/, this is an informitive site.


----------

